# U15 Soccer Game + 70-200 VRII



## vipgraphx (Mar 31, 2012)

My daughter had her first comeback soccer game after suffering a broken hip back in Dec 31 2011. I recently purchased a Nikon 70-200 2.8 VRII and this was by first real time using it. I find that I defiantly will have a learning curve with this lens and how to get the best out of it as possible. It't not like a typical lens at (least to me) like a 50-200 and what not. This lens seems like you have to really understand distance and with the added crop factor its not as easy as 123 click. In the past I have used lenses like the 18-105mm and 50mm as well as the 18-70mm for soccer games. It was so much easier to use per the weight factor. This lens seems great and the blown out backgrounds that it does when full zoomed is amazing. It seems like this lens is super fast. I still have to understand focus point with this as sometimes in the pictures I took it focused on the background parking lot and left the player blurry. Someone suggested using AF-C for sports so I tried this, it seem a bit distracting for me as the focus points continued to move all over the screen and it made me feel like it was not focused. I also shot at 2.8-3.8 not sure if I should have went hire. Lighting was harsh at 10-11:30 am so I pushed ISO up to 400-800 for certain shots. I really do not think my settings were on point but like I said will have to take some time to get used to this monster. Still not sure if this is to much lens for me. Its a bit intimidating to me and people were asking what the heck is that camera...People always say focus on the eyes but how do you accomplish this when they are moving. How do you know when you are focused on the eyes and face. I just crossed my fingers today...

Note: All these shots are straight from camera with no processing and shot JPEG to show the lens at its original capabilities for lack of better word.

Here are a few pictures that I would like to share with you folks. Perhaps you could critique these shots and help with sports shots is appreciated.

These girls were at center field and I was zoomed in at 200mm. I was almost at the opposite goal line.



_D7K9769 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




_D7K9787 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




_D7K9805 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




_D7K9861 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

This one is my money shot. One of my daughters team mates got hit real hard and found herself on the the ground. I thought I captured the moment of "Damn this hurts aaaaaahhh I have to get up and play"! I like how the forground is blurred and the she is in focus and then the background is blurred again.




_D7K9807 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Mygixxer (Mar 31, 2012)

Those are very good! great color, good depth of field, good focus. Brings back memories of playing growing up.


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks, these were some of the better shots I had.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes they are colourful. The frame without the ball doesn't work. 3rd frame is the best one, even with a busy background there is enough separation to make it work.  First one, with one girls eyes closed and the other looking down also doesn't work very well. When it comes to shooting sports, seeing the eyes is important, but you don't have to look at the eyes, seeing them usually comes with looking at the images after they have been shot.  If you are using a longer lens and can really see the eyes, that's different.


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 31, 2012)

Great thanks for the tips!


----------



## 412 Burgh (Apr 1, 2012)

Being a collegiate player it's always good to see kids still playing and it growing in america!


----------



## matthewo (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice, what camera

Edit, nm i couldnt see your sig on tapatalk.  But now i see d7000.  Im picking up the 70-200 vr ii for my d7000 today, cannot wait.

Also those shots look great for right out of cam


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 1, 2012)

matthewo said:


> Nice, what cameraEdit, nm i couldnt see your sig on tapatalk.  But now i see d7000.  Im picking up the 70-200 vr ii for my d7000 today, cannot wait.Also those shots look great for right out of cam


Cool congradts. Yeah these lenses are something else. Straight from camera not bad and when I post process it looks like it will be a solid foundation To work off of.One thing that is nice on the d7000 vs full frame you get that extra distance since its on a crop sensor.Enjoy yours and thanks.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 2, 2012)

Great shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2012)

412 Burgh said:


> Being a collegiate player it's always good to see kids still playing and it growing in america!



You played soccer cool, I am actually a coach and have been coaching since 2000. I am NCSAA certified and hold the Advanced regional diploma along with the NSFF youth module I and II.

I had two teams one girls who we played at the state level and one boys team who are on their way to that level of play.

I just dropped the girls team and to focus on the boys.

Soccer is such a great sport!!


----------



## 412 Burgh (Apr 3, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> 412 Burgh said:
> 
> 
> > Being a collegiate player it's always good to see kids still playing and it growing in america!
> ...



Yes, I love the sport. Unfortunately my coach at my university got the boot and many players left with him. This year I'm going to be kicking for the football team. Sometimes I wonder if I made the right choice


----------

